# DIY floating fry basket.



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Ok so I just received my fish 4 days ago. I now have 3 female srt Hongis holding. I don't have the room right now, nor do I have the tanks to grow my fry. So I'm gonna build a floating fry basket over half my 55 gallon tank. Can you all give me suggestions


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

You might try a PVC square built around baskets for pond plants. They are great for separating adult fish. The holes tend to be on the bigger side, so a lot of times fry will get out.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

The sell large boxes for fry that can be driven using a small powerhead, or an airstone. I saw one posted here a few days ago for under 10 bucks.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I seen that thread when posted. That is a good idea I think I will do a PVC and screen basket and put it near the return of my hob filter.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fish can suck fry through screen, or damage them bad enough to kill them.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Oh really. Hmmmmm ill have to come up with something else


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

This is why i want to build a refugium on some of my tanks. Fry housing, and grow dwarf grass in them


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Found this today http://forums.eastcoastcichlids.org/sho ... hp?t=14877


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

b3w4r3 said:


> Found this today http://forums.eastcoastcichlids.org/sho ... hp?t=14877


Sold. Thanks for the link. My females all swallowed there eggs but I now have a few holding again so if the hold till term ill defiantly do this


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Made one today and tested it out works great thanks for the link and idea


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Crude but effective gonna break down tank and catch holding females today.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice job. Should serve you well for many years, and so cheap!


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Ya free I had all this stuff in my garage


----------

